# what kinda treats do you give your pooch?



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Just curious as to what you all give your dogs for treats...

i feed mine the Kirkland SP Dog biscuits









INGREDIENTS:

Lamb Meal & Rice Formula

wheat flour, lamb meal, rice flour, dried beet pulp, brewers dried yeast (with natural flavors), animal fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols - a source of vitamin E), dried egg product, fish meal, chicken liver meal, corn starch, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, DL-methionine, Glucosamine, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, vitamin A-acetate, D-activated animal sterol (source of vitamin D3), vitamin E supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, niacin, biotin, copper sulfate, choline chloride, Chondroitin, calcium iodate, sodium selenite.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:

crude protein - min 20%
crude fat - min 6%
crude fiber - max 5%
moisture - max 11%
Glucosamine - min 375mg/kg
Chondroitin - min 35mg/kg
calories - 129 per biscuit

INGREDIENTS:

Chicken Meal & Rice Formula:

wheat flour, ground whole wheat, chicken meal, chicken, brewers rice, brewers dried yeast (with natural flavors), dried beet pulp, animal fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols - a source of vitamin E), calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, DL-methionine, glucosamine, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, vitamin A-acetate, D-activated animal sterol (source of vitamin D3), vitamin E supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, copper sulfate, choline chloride, Chondroitin, calcium iodate, sodium selenite.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:

crude protein - min 25%
crude fat - min 6%
crude fiber - max 3%
moisture - max 11%
Glucosamine - min 375mg/kg
Chondroitin - min 35mg/kg
calories - 108 per biscuit


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Haha*

Man my dogs are spoiled. Really. First with their food the get a little sprinkle of

Country Naturals Lam Recipe or Chicken(meant for small dogs as a diet, first three ingredients are hearts, livers and kidneys. Looks almost like bits of fresh beef jerky)

Crude Protein: 34%
Crude Fat: 20%
Crude Fiber 1.6% Moistire 18%

Then they get Turkey necks from my pet store that is Distributed by Hickory farms, or Chicken Necks

Halshen- Marrow Bones and beef knuckle (USDA Grade American Beef, meant for dogs)
Ground Bison- If Im feeling like they deserve it ill buy a 1/2 pound and mix it up over a few meals for them.

Stella And Chewys Lamb or Rabbit formula- Madew with farm raised lamb or rabbits with fruits and vegetables, no grain hormones, anitbiotics, artificial flavoring, preservatives, sugar,salt,coloring

Lamb Recipe-
Crude Protein: 37%
Crude fat-35%
crude fiber- 4%
moisture- 5%
Ingridients: lamb, lamb spleen, lamb liverm ground lamb bone, lamb heartm lamb kidney, pumpkin seedsm organic cranberriesm organic spinachm organic broccoli, organic carrots, squash, apples, blueberries with some vitamine e and d supplement and some others.

Bully Sticks
Antlers
If its their b-day a slice of Lasagna (My five year old is obsessed with it, she goes crazy when Im at my moms house and she makes it by just the smell lol)

Natural Pet beef stick thing- this is for training treats really smelly lastes awhile.

My personnel preference is stella and chewys or good ole turkey necks! Stella and Chewys is the best, nutritious, safest and raw* treat around ijn my opinion. My dogs prefer it above even turkey necks

Personally if it has any grain, gluten, preservatives, or can be bought in petsmart or Petco Im not giving to my dogs. Even their rawhides have chemicals. Problem is most of the rawhide and those sort of treats from the big pet stores, those companies get there animals sent from china and other countries. They aren't raised in the US with the same standards. And the buscuit sort of treats cause their is grain and gluten in them. Watch some videos on how they process some of the food its so gross!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I make my own treats. All natural and dont have to worry about fillers or dates.  

I dehydrate 
- beef
- liver
- chicken
- lamb 
- duck 

Just depends on what meat is a GREAT price 


Now that is spoiled doggies .... Deb < Slave to the dog


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Old Mother Hubbard:

P-Nuttier®

P-Nuttier Dog TreatsP-Nuttier from Old Mother Hubbard® is a dog favorite. This all natural basted dog biscuit is oven-baked with real crunchy Peanut Butter and Molasses.

Product Ingredients:
Whole Wheat Flour, Oatmeal, Wheat Bran, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Crunchy Peanut Butter, Molasses, Maltodextrin, Eggs, Apples, Carrots, Caramel Color, Garlic, Sea Salt, Natural Peanut Flavor.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein Not Less Than 12.0%
Crude Fat Not Less Than 7.0%
Crude Fiber Not More Than 5.5%
Moisture Not More Than 11.0%


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> I make my own treats. All natural and dont have to worry about fillers or dates.
> 
> I dehydrate
> - beef
> ...


How you dehydrate it? Thats what the stellas and chewys treats are. I would love to try it. How long is it good for like that, and you need to refrigerate it??


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

now those are some spoiled dogs! haha. all deagle gets is a bone every now and then =P


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

wow.. some spoiled dogs.. lol.. and i thought i spoiled mine.. sometimes they'll get some of MY jerky.. if they behave and dont sit and beg for it..


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Raw meaty bones and the occasional Milk Bone treats.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

DVP dried jerky treats. I also give my guys bones from the butcher.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Right now Ellis only getting Evo Wild Cravings Herring formula treats. I also give him marrow bones. In fact he is eating one right now.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Buffalo franks, Butcher Bones ( marrow/knuckles), Apples, Pears, celery
He gets a Banana when I go get my coffee from the corner store , feed it to him while I wait for my coffee , people get a kick out it and feel comfortable enough to come over laughing asking ARE YOU FEEDING HIM A BANANA ( duh if thats what it looks like ) I'll say yup and they'll ask can they pet him, sure can ... even had one woman want to feed him some of his banana .... 
I won't even get into what his meals are ........ yes he is on that spoiled list


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Pacifico23 said:


> How you dehydrate it? Thats what the stellas and chewys treats are. I would love to try it. How long is it good for like that, and you need to refrigerate it??


Depends on how thin you slice the meat and what type of meat it is. 
No you do not have to refrigerate.. I put them in plastic and get as much air out as possible. I make enough for about a month since I use some of them for training treats and some for just good old treats.

I will also mix into peanut butter, to put into a femur bone after the dogs have eaten out the marrow. I add into them then freeze .. keeps my dogs happy for days 

I really would love to get into making healthy treats for dogs and selling them as I have some FAB recipes that I have created and given to my dogs and friends dogs to see how they work .. NO complaints :woof:


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

from what i've read bone marrow and knuckles can crack a dogs teeth because the bones are so strong.. is this true?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

cheese and turkey hot dogs


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

i gottta step my game up lol ya'll got a huge list


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

thaim said:


> from what i've read bone marrow and knuckles can crack a dogs teeth because the bones are so strong.. is this true?


thaim...

Those would be the Cooked ones you can get at your local pet stores. The bone is to hard and solid when it has been cooked

Raw on the other hand is still appliable so they can chew on those ...


----------



## Pacifico23 (Jan 3, 2010)

thaim said:


> from what i've read bone marrow and knuckles can crack a dogs teeth because the bones are so strong.. is this true?


I've been feeding my five year old these Since I got her at one. She never shipped a tooth on one. The good quality ones have fat on the outisde of the bone for a lil padding. But my puppy Maggie chipped the hell out her teeth between those and the Bully sticks. But those were her baby teeth and are all gone now


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Buffalo franks, Butcher Bones ( marrow/knuckles), Apples, Pears, celery
> He gets a Banana when I go get my coffee from the corner store , feed it to him while I wait for my coffee , people get a kick out it and feel comfortable enough to come over laughing asking ARE YOU FEEDING HIM A BANANA ( duh if thats what it looks like ) I'll say yup and they'll ask can they pet him, sure can ... even had one woman want to feed him some of his banana ....
> I won't even get into what his meals are ........ yes he is on that spoiled list


...... here's your sign... as bill engval would say 
Building good repute

Want kind/brand of bone marrow do you get? A friend told me about that & he gives it to his dog but haven't looked much into it.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> ...... here's your sign... as bill engval would say
> Building good repute
> 
> Want kind/brand of bone marrow do you get? A friend told me about that & he gives it to his dog but haven't looked much into it.


I get his bones from a butcher I ask for a large bone and they cut it into about 5 inch pieces ...... and if I don't have time I get him Primal Marrow Bones ..... its cheaper from the butcher


----------



## titan1 (Jun 25, 2009)

we give dehydrated sweet potato, and a treat from Honest kitchen. Also beef knuckle


----------

